
Project management alternative to basecamp - ticketing and version control too :) - adam_inkling
http://unfuddle.com
======
mattc58
Looks good. Probably BaseCamp 2.0. I've really gotten to like Trac though, and
I've used most of the tools out there. Trac just gets it done. I think the
biggest plus is the Wiki.

